# Kneesworth,Coke Nuts,TTtalk tonight!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just about to leave the warm and sunny South to head for the Herfordshire frozen wastelands...

Anything you guys want me to bring up that you cant get up there ?

See you all there !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bring us a yacht...will ya? ;D ;D We don't see many sailing around here!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Someone mention NuTTs? Got the NuTTs sensor plugged in at the moment ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...it was nuts with a single T...so it was not you then!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Obviously one of those cheap import NuTTs detectors! ;D


----------

